# Poorboys Black Hole



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has used this, and what their opinion of it is?

I'm thinking of picking it up but wanted to check it is a good product for 'wetting' darker paints. If anyone has a recommendation of a better glaze for this purpose, I'd be interested to hear it.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Blue,

Think really it depends on what your putting it on and again what LSP process you are looking at after.

However, if you ask me in a week or so I will have an answer for you as I'm just about to crack my BH open:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Clark used it on the Morgan and Z4 in this thread, looks pretty good. I was thinking of getting some for her indoor wee black 107.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110845


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I really like it , that and the version for white cars , i found you need to put it on very thin and by hand.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just bought some from Polished Bliss after watching Clark use it. \

Initial impressions are poor to say the least. Does nothing that SRP doesnt from what I can see. Will give it a couple more coats. Might get a 50/50 against SRP if I can find a panel.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah i bought some Black Hole on the strength of its recommendation on here, and its bloody good stuff, does what it says and is easy to apply and remove....smells lovely too lol


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just a little twist on the usual, but check the filling capabilities here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81964


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Chris_4536 said:


> Just a little twist on the usual, but check the filling capabilities here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81964


Thanks for that link. I am amazed at how much it fills. Left a very nice finish on that Focus.

Thanks very much for the link swordjo - I really like reading Polished Bliss details as they show you what is possible with the products and their work is so good. 

Thanks to everyone else for their opinions too; I'll be very interested to hear how you get on Mr Face - I was thinking of using it as a base for a high carnauba wax - not sure which one yet though! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Highly recommend Black Hole. My green Golf came up a treat.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Going to be using it for the first time on Sunday so will let you know


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

it says its a cleaner so does it have enough in it to get rid of some buffer trails 

I am going to do a top up correction in a few months but i only want to get rid of the buffer trials that where left when my car had a respray, the painter left them in it for me ....:buffer:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

buck-egit said:


> it says its a cleaner so does it have enough in it to get rid of some buffer trails
> 
> I am going to do a top up correction in a few months but i only want to get rid of the buffer trials that where left when my car had a respray, the painter left them in it for me ....:buffer:


It may not fully remove them physically, but the combination of the light abrasives, chemical cleansers and glazing oils will definatley knock those pesky buffer trails for six!!

Check out my previous post on page one for a link to see what I mean :thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Chris_4536 said:


> Just a little twist on the usual, but check the filling capabilities here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81964


Wow - that's impressive. Have some BH arriving soon which I'd planned on dropping over SRP ... but we also have all 3 of the megs stages so I might try the same technique as you at this time (1st time polish! glup)


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Black Hole doesn't contain any abrasives. It does contain light cleaners that only really come into play when using by machine. 
If you're getting it to actually remove light marks and things like buffer trails then alot of it will be down to the pad and speed you're using rather than the product.

Impressive results on the Focus Chris .

Cheers .


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> Black Hole doesn't contain any abrasives. It does contain light cleaners that only really come into play when using by machine.
> If you're getting it to actually remove light marks and things like buffer trails then alot of it will be down to the pad and speed you're using rather than the product.
> 
> Impressive results on the Focus Chris .
> ...


What he said ^ :lol:

Cheers Alex, I was impressed with the results I acheived 

Great product and great polishing pads too :thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i've used it on a couple of dark cars, and have been impressed.

But then for a laugh i used it on a light silver car last weekend.
It actually gave a very nice, oily slick finish to the car when buffed... so will be trying it out on some other colours in future me thinks


----------



## naxtek (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been impressed with the results I've had with it (applied after machine correction):


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

Im very impressed with blackhole, definately better results with machine polishing, this is a pic of mine after a coat,


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

What was your method via machine ?


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

Evil Twin said:


> What was your method via machine ?


Machine polished with a serious performance cool light cut pad using serious performance fine cut polish then machine polished using cool finishing pad and poorboys blackhole working about 15 inch square sections at a time, then a coat of poorboys natty wax to finish off.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the stuff..........found great results on BMW black paint, specialy when followed with a hit of Natty's Blue


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

How much BH per 15 inch square section and how long are you working it for ?


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

about 3 pea size blobs on a 6inch pad working until it nearly disapears then a light wipe of with a microfibre


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Will black hole remove anything from SRP or Vanilla moose since it has cleaners?


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

..ttt


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Curley89 said:


> Will black hole remove anything from SRP or Vanilla moose since it has cleaners?


Maybe a bit but I wouldn't expect it to remove it all.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Curley89 said:


> Will black hole remove anything from SRP or Vanilla moose since it has cleaners?


Yes if using by machine.


----------

